# Favorite Aquascaping Stone



## requiem (Oct 25, 2008)

I personally like the look of pagoda rock. You're not supposed to put rock in that bubbles in vinegar - but these will do so, abundantly. Left them in vinegar overnight, then soaked them in dechlor water for a while, then in the tank they went. Haven't affected the pH that I can tell.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Have you seen the ADA stones that Aqua Forest Aquarium sells?
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product&cPath=7&state=


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I think you can't go wrong with Seiryu stone. It has great character. Too bad it's so expensive!


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

i like a nice gniess with the odd porfriya


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

find rocks around mountains.. There's cool looking.. 

We midwesterners don't have too many cool rocks.. Glaciers flattened everything in the ice age and we have lots of fossilized sedimentary rocks from an ocean millions of years ago.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Same here in FL (at least where i live). You dig up dirt and all you can find is sand.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I have tons of pudding stone that I have used in my tanks for a long time...I just figured it was time for a change.


----------



## cyberhog05 (Jan 5, 2009)

Man I love living in Montana! The thought of buying rocks makes me cringe!


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

cyberhog05 said:


> Man I love living in Montana! The thought of buying rocks makes me cringe!


I don't live in Montana and the thought still makes me cringe:eek5:!
:icon_roll


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

cyberhog05 said:


> The thought of buying rocks makes me cringe!


x3...I like my rocks free...lol.:confused1: I could usually find decent enough rocks hiking around any place I've lived.

Honestly I might pay for rocks if they were extra nice and extra cheap, but LFS or AFA prices...I'll pass.


----------



## michu (Dec 9, 2008)

Ditto on the free rocks. It's bad enough that we pay for bottled water these days. I'll be darned if I'm going to pay for rocks!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

My problem is everything is under snow and ice right now...lol
I'm sure I can find somthing...its supposed to warm up a little this weekend so maybe I'll find some.


----------



## michu (Dec 9, 2008)

How long until it thaws enough for you to be able to get to them? Must be awful living way up there in the tundra of Yankeeland. New Joisey, no less.  (I had to sweep 4 inches of snow off my MTS tarp today and spread it back out/rake the soil in the sun after 3 days off bad weather.)


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I bought some petrified wood for one 'scape




































And Yamaya for the other
from aquaforestaquarium
10 lbs




















clwatkins10 said:


> I think you can't go wrong with Seiryu stone. It has great character. Too bad it's so expensive!


I like it too, and the manten. But they effect the water parameters, and I need my PH to stay low.


----------



## Wet Pet (Mar 12, 2009)

michu said:


> Ditto on the free rocks. It's bad enough that we pay for bottled water these days. I'll be darned if I'm going to pay for rocks!


Same here ! I am lucky to live where rocks are plentyfull


----------



## Gweneth (Feb 17, 2009)

metageologist said:


> i like a nice gniess


Seconded. 
We have some beautiful gneiss around here. Too bad I didn't find that out until after I'd set up my tank with DW. I know what will be in it's next incarnation, though.


----------

